# Zander, morgens oder abends?



## Kirsche1982 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute, würd gern mal erfahren wann ihr eure meisten Zander gefangen habt. Mehr am morgen oder mehr am Abend/Nacht?


----------



## Hulk16 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zander, morgens oder abends?*

Es kommt erstens immer auf die Angeltechnik auf Zander an, zweitens spielt die Jahreszeit eine große Rolle und drittens die Witterungsbedingungen am jeweiligen Angeltag.
Ich fische gerne am Tag auf Zander, allerdings Vertikal vom Boot und das ist die fängigste Angeltechnik auf Zander.
Tagsüber ist der Zander zwar nicht so aktiv wie in der Dämmerung am Morgen oder am Abend.
Aber wenn du den Zander findest und den Köder vor seinem Maul anbietest, beißt er natürlich zu.
Spaß mach es natürlich auch in der Dämmerung auf Zander zu fischen, wenn die Kleinfische in der Dunkelheit an der Oberfläche stehen findest du dort auch einige Zander.
Dann fische ich schon mal gerne mit Jerkbait an der Oberfläche und fange dort den Zander.
Die Dämmerung, egal ob am Morgen oder Abend, ist natürlich auch die beste Zeit für Ansitzangler, dann macht der Zander Strecke im Gewässer und ist auf Nahrungssuche.
Trotzdem können die Angeltage sehr Unterschiedlich sein, mal ist der Zander aktiver und mal etwas träger bei der Nahrungsaufnahme, das liegt dann an den jeweiligen Witterungsbedingungen.


----------



## Blinker Mann (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zander, morgens oder abends?*

moin#h

Hulk 16,da kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen#d #6


Gruß


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zander, morgens oder abends?*

Wenn du häufiger Angeln gehst, fängst du häufiger, ganz einfach! 
Du machst den Fehler wie Millionen anderer Angler auch, und keiner versteht es oder will es verstehen: 
Pauschalisiere niemals die Beisszeiten bestimmter Fischarten, weil die gibt es nicht, das sind nur Hirngespinste bestimmter Leute, die einem etwas weismachen wollen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer! Zum Beispiel, weil sie zeigen wollen, dass sie mehr wissen, dabei ist dieses "Wissen" nur Einbildung, und viele Leute wissen heutzutage nicht mehr zwischen Einbildung und Wissen zu unterscheiden.
Genug rumgestänkert über Leute und Gesellschaft, zum Thema: 
Zander fängt man an nem 30 Grad Sommertag genauso wie an in einer verregneten Herbstnacht, es gibt so viele Faktoren, die ausschlaggebend sind, ob ein Fisch beisst, oder nicht, dass man sie gar nicht alle aufzählen kann! 
Wenn z.B. der Voll- oder Halbmond abends auch nur ansatzweise zu erkennen ist, kann ich mich ruhigen Gewissens früh schlafen legen, dann fange ich nichts- an meinem Gewässer, das ist mein Erfahrungswert. Andere Leute werden dir sagen: "Doch du fängst- nur in etwas tieferem Wasser!" Bei trübem Wasser, oder Hochwasser, da bin ich solange es geht am Wasser, dann krachts bei mir so richtig, sowohl tagsüber als auch in der Nacht!  
Und noch unzählige Beispiele kann ich dir nennen.
Deshalb predige ich es allen Leuten vor: Geht selbst angeln und macht EIGENE Erfahrungen, statt euch von Leuten, die glauben es besser zu wissen, obwohl sie nichts wissen, euch etwas "Falsches" erzählen zu lassen!


----------



## Ollek (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zander, morgens oder abends?*

|kopfkrat ich glaube Veit fehlt jetzt hier für die Zanderfraktion...


Also zumindest was den Aal angeht kann ich deine These nicht unterschreiben. 

Ich persönlich sage man kann bei Aalen sehr oft  die Uhr nach stellen was die Beisszeit angeht.


----------



## Nicolai (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zander, morgens oder abends?*



> Wenn du häufiger Angeln gehst, fängst du häufiger, ganz einfach!
> Du machst den Fehler wie Millionen anderer Angler auch, und keiner versteht es oder will es verstehen:
> Pauschalisiere niemals die Beisszeiten bestimmter Fischarten, weil die gibt es nicht, das sind nur Hirngespinste bestimmter Leute, die einem etwas weismachen wollen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer! Zum Beispiel, weil sie zeigen wollen, dass sie mehr wissen, dabei ist dieses "Wissen" nur Einbildung, und viele Leute wissen heutzutage nicht mehr zwischen Einbildung und Wissen zu unterscheiden.
> Genug rumgestänkert über Leute und Gesellschaft, zum Thema:
> ...



Yeeeeeeaaaaah ha, das ist perfekt, da kann man doch einfach nichts mehr hinzufügen, denn ist ist so wie angelmeister 17 es geschrieben hat. Man kann zu den besten Zeiten angeln und nichts fangen, an einem anderen Tag geht man zu einer Zeit los, bei der so manch selbsternannter "Zanderprofi" sagen würde, da geht gar nichts und man erlebt den besten Angelausflug den man je hatte.|supergri

Aber um auf die Frage zu antworten:
Zwischen 6 Uhr morgens und 8 Uhr abends...manchmal früher manchmal später, eine Sache die sich eben am Wasser ergibt. #6

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
der Nico


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zander, morgens oder abends?*

Prinzipiell kann es zu jeder Tageszeit klappen, doch das hängt auch von mehreren Faktoren (Wetter, Wassertrübung, Jahreszeit, Tiefe) und dem Gewässer ab. Bei sehr trübem (Hoch-)Wasser hatte ich schon mitten am Tag bei Sonnenschein guten Erfolg, ebenso an einem sehr tiefen Standgewässer. An den meisten Gewässern sind die Abend- und Nachtstunden allerdings die mit Abstand beste Zeit. Früh morgens dagegen ist es meiner Erfahrung nach eher nicht so lohnenswert, wobei ich da auch schon Fänge hatte.
Letztlich muss man für sein Gewässer die Beißzeiten selbst rausfinden.


----------



## Hulk16 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zander, morgens oder abends?*

Tja die Beißzeiten, gehen die nicht über 24 Std?
Ich denke wichtiger ist es den Zander mit dem perfekten Köder zu finden und ihn mit diesem halt anzusprechen.
Nur wo stehen die Zander im jeweiligen Gewässer, da kann man schon je nach Wassertemparatur (Jahreszeit) einen gewaltige Unterschied über einen Zeitraum von 24 Std. erkennen.
Es wäre schön wenn immer 100% im Grundbereich stehen würden.
Ich habe dieses Jahr im Sommer einzelne Tage erlebt wo es wohl nahezu so war, dazu noch sehr konzentriert auf einem kleineren Gebiet wie einem halben Fußballplatz.
Da stand dort so viel Fisch auf Grund, das die Vertikalrute im 5 Minutentakt krumm war und die Sonne stand hoch am Himmel.
Nur solche Bedingungen gibt es nicht an jedem Angeltag.
Die Dämmerung finde ich fürs Vertikalangeln gar nicht die beste Beißzeit, im Juni-Juli lag die beste Beißzeit Zeit oft 1-2 Stunden vor eintreten der Dämmerung.
Im August, September u. Oktober oft die Zeit zwischen 11-13 Uhr.


----------



## zanderzone (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zander, morgens oder abends?*

Abernds.. Morgens muss ich schlafen ;-))))


----------



## Fishing-Conny (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zander, morgens oder abends?*

also bei uns ist es meißtens in der zeit von 4-11 uhr morgends ...ist natürlich auch vom gewässer abhängig ...im herbst fische ich sehr gerne mit pose und nur 1 meter flach an ca 3 m tiefen stellen bei nacht ...läuft sehr gut ...ansonsten halt nachts spinnfischen mit schwarzen und braunen gummifischen oder wobblern


----------

